# Bosox_5 2021 Journal



## bosox_5

I'm going to start tracking my Journal here, because why not. Here is what I have done this season so far.

March 10, Ice rink down. Threw some NoMix seed from Briggs in the shady spots/dead spots from the rink

Taken March 11


March 25: Prodiamine 34 grams in section B. 34 grams in C and D combined. 24 grams in Section A

March 31: 10-10-10. One 35lb bag. .18# of N,P,K

April 2: Spring Lime went down. 320# across front back and side. 17 pounds per 1000

April 12. 10-10-10. Two 40lb bags. .42# of N,P,K

April 19 cut and photo:


----------



## bosox_5

Moved a few plugs to some areas where the snow mold damage isn't getting better.


----------



## bosox_5

Pulled some Poa. Worried about what looks like some triv in the front and on the side yard. Ordered new small pump sprayer and some gly concentrate just in case. Will need to find some seed if we have to go that route.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed today.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed. Still at 2.5". Where I dormant seeded on the edges seems to be growing. Shady areas are still not really growing


----------



## bosox_5

Pulled a bunch of POA. Sprayed the Roundup 360 on the thorny weeds just outside the grassline. Mowed at 2.75"


----------



## Wiley

@bosox_5 looking mighty clean! Go Sox!


----------



## bosox_5

Thanks @Wiley. Big win against deGrom and the Mets tonight


----------



## bosox_5

Update on how the lawn is recovering where the ice rink stakes were in the back and a picture of the front from yesterday. Mowed the lawn again today. It is really growing quickly on the north side and the west facing front. Back yard is a little slower. 2.5"


----------



## bosox_5

After the mow today


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 2.75". First clumps of the year


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again today at 2.75" Ordered Azoxy and Propi for the inevitable red thread mess that is coming in two weeks. As soon as it arrives I'll put it down at the preventative rates. Starting to see the *** seed heads. Poa A is less of a problem now.


----------



## bosox_5

After the mow today


----------



## amartin003

Looking good! When did you plant the KBG seeds?


----------



## bosox_5

The lawn was hydroseeded with a NoMix in 2016 when the house was built


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again. Lawn looks like it could use some fert, will try and do that tomorrow when the lawn is dry. Also might be seeing some signs of disease on the edge. Hopefully my domyown.com order arrives soon so I can spray that out


----------



## bosox_5

Put down a 45lb bag of some Jonathan Green Fert. 29-0-3 with iron. .68lb of N


----------



## bosox_5

Moved some plugs to some dead areas.


----------



## bosox_5

Sprayed Azoxy 12c and Bifen. .4 oz of Azoxy (preventative rate) for red thread, .5oz of Bifen for those stupid gnats and ants. Still need to spray the house


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed yesterday after some rain. Its been a few days and the grass is really starting to grow a bit. Raised the HOC to 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again. 3" HOC. Mixed up a gallon of weed killer to get the stuff that is creeping in on the edges. Grass needs some rain.


----------



## bosox_5

Front and back after the cut


----------



## Chris LI

Nice double cut! I like the wavy cross-hatch. A striping kit would really make those stripes pop! If you don't have one, it would be a great Father's Day gift (hint, hint).


----------



## bosox_5

Chris LI said:


> Nice double cut! I like the wavy cross-hatch. A striping kit would really make those stripes pop! If you don't have one, it would be a great Father's Day gift (hint, hint).


Thanks! The striping kit is on the list


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed, trimmed, and watered the lawn today.


----------



## Liquidstone

Looking stellar. I love your property.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed, trimmed again. Grass is really growing after a downpour yesterday. Sprayed a few rag weeds I found.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again. 3". The steering on the JD D110 is totally shot. Called the JD dealership to get parts to replace the steering gears under the tractor. Not super excited to change them out, but I'm sure YouTube will teach me what to do. I will probably change out the blades when I do this since I have to remove the deck anyway. I am due for round two of prodiamine. Just waiting on the forecast to have rain and I'll put that down before.


----------



## bosox_5

After replacing the gear at the end of the steering column there was no improvement in the steering today when I mowed (3" again), I had to bite the bullet and change out the steering gear assembly on the tractor. That sucked. After I took off the old assembly, the teeth were all ground down to almost nothing. Steering is now fixed. Freshly sharpened blades today for the mow. Hoping to do round 2 of prodiamine this afternoon as rain is coming all weekend. 330 hours on the tractor

Pic of the worn gear


----------



## bosox_5

Applied Prodiamine WDG

34 grams in section B. 34 grams in C. 10 grams in D. 24 grams in Section A


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Steering was a dream. Like a new tractor


----------



## Vtx531

bosox_5 said:


> Mowed at 3". Steering was a dream. Like a new tractor


Must have been a huge improvement on mowing enjoyment. Well done!


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again @ 3". Saw three snakes in the lawn.


----------



## bosox_5

The lawn needed to be cut again today. It is growing like crazy with the wet weather we have had the last two days. Lots of clumping, but I think that was due to the wet grass. Edged and trimmed as well. 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Had an Inflatable slip and slide for the boys whole team today.  Nice little mud patch where they were jumping onto and exiting the thing. Threw some grass seed in the mud and we will see what it looks like when it dries out.


----------



## bosox_5

Super hot all weekend. 90+. Super hot today again. Mud spot from the waterslide looks better. Raked the whole area then gave it a cut and a trim. We will see if the grass seed come up with the pre-em down, but the actual "hole" is much smaller now that I raked up the matted grass and mowed it. Might have to move a plug or two to the area, but it should be fine in a couple of weeks. Saw one snake in the grass when mowing this morning. 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Photos of the damage


----------



## bosox_5

Not getting better, but worse. Been watering heavy.


----------



## bosox_5

I was hoping a cut would help it out, but no, it didn't.


----------



## jskierko

Yours will recover! I absolutely fried a spot in my backyard last August. It recovered with nothing but dihydrogen monoxide within a month or so.


----------



## bosox_5

jskierko said:


> Yours will recover! I absolutely fried a spot in my backyard last August. It recovered with nothing but dihydrogen monoxide within a month or so.


Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed, trimmed and blew the driveway clean. No snakes in the lawn today. 3" Going to increase the height soon


----------



## massgrass

bosox_5 said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours will recover! I absolutely fried a spot in my backyard last August. It recovered with nothing but dihydrogen monoxide within a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement
Click to expand...

Ditto.

We had an inflatable water slide in our yard for a graduation party on a 90°+ day and it did recover on its own with normal watering. It's just hard to be patient when you see the brown patch every time you're out there.


----------



## bosox_5

It's getting better. One full week out


----------



## bosox_5

Increased the HOC to 3.25". Trimmed and mowed. Lots of rain yesterday, very humid today.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed yesterday at 3". The burned spot is fading if you look at it from a distance. The big spot on the top left looks really bad, that might need to be reseeded or plugged.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Need to trim tomorrow


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed and trimmed 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Chopping down the lawn. Mowed at 2.75"


----------



## bosox_5

Burn spots are basically gone. If you stand over where the worst of it was you can still see damage, but it's coming back.


----------



## bosox_5

I also sprayed the ever living crap out of a huge patch of poison ivy. Used the roundup 365. Want that stuff dead and not returning


----------



## bosox_5

I know it's only been a day but the poison ivy just laughed at the gly. The ragweed and crabgrass that also was sprayed is shriveling up and looks bad, poison ivy looks as good as ever. I'll give it a few more days before round 2.


----------



## uts

bosox_5 said:


> I know it's only been a day but the poison ivy just laughed at the gly. The ragweed and crabgrass that also was sprayed is shriveling up and looks bad, poison ivy looks as good as ever. I'll give it a few more days before round 2.





bosox_5 said:


> I also sprayed the ever living crap out of a huge patch of poison ivy. Used the roundup 365. Want that stuff dead and not returning


If you are at the point of spraying gly, probably better to just spray triclopyr.


----------



## bosox_5

uts said:


> If you are at the point of spraying gly, probably better to just spray triclopyr.


I didn't have any of that around, but I will soon.

Sprayed Propi at 1.5 oz per 1000 today. Trying to keep the disease at bay as we get to super hot and muggy weather here in the North East


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed the lawn at 2.75" yesterday. Still getting a lot of clippings for 103+ on the heat Index and the fungicide. With the extreme heat (116 Heat index) today through Thursday followed by rain, it might be a while before I mow again.


----------



## bosox_5

So I've been away and haven't done anything but worry about the grass growing at home. Today the resort cut their beautiful Bermuda so I (like a crazy person) took some pics.


----------



## bosox_5

Home today. Got a quick mow in before the downpours tomorrow. It really needs a double cut but it got dark. Lawn hadn't been cut in 10 day and there has been a lot of rain. Mowed at 3.5", grass was probably 6" at least. Was hoping the propiconizol would have put the brakes on the growth a little more (and the 95+ temps). Lawn looks splotchy and in need of fert/iron. I'll see what I can find tomorrow


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again to lower the HOC to 3" again. We had a tropical storm roll through all morning so it was pretty wet in the afternoon when I cut it. Tomorrow it will hopefully dry out a little and I can put some fert down.


----------



## bosox_5

Fertilized with J. green 29-0-3. .68 pounds of N per 1000. Also mixed up some three way and added some triclopyr to go after more of the poison ivy and some other weeds in the lawn. The lawn is dry, but the ground underneath is very wet after all the rain yesterday. Won't have to water for a while.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again at 3". Lots of clumping.


----------



## bosox_5

Did a double cut. First time I have ever side discharged (the first cut) and then mulched the second cut. I thought it would cut down on the clumping, but it was not different than if I double cut with the mulch plug in. Oh well. I have to say, you can drive a lot faster with the side discharge, it just makes a huge mess.


----------



## bosox_5

Also installed a new rain gauge. Old one broke off after a couple of years in the sun. This one should last longer

Stratus Precision Rain Gauge with... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000X3KTHS?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Your grass is looking good. I'm surprised the resort maintenance crew has landscape blades.


----------



## bosox_5

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Your grass is looking good. I'm surprised the resort maintenance crew has landscape blades.


I was too! I wish I got a picture of my daughter who was horrified that I stoped to take pictures of lawn equipment. I also spotted a mclane reel mower for the more closed off areas and a bunch of stick edgers.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed yesterday and dropped the ego string trimmer for a warranty repair. Looks like I will be going back to gas for the next 4-6 weeks. The lawn looks terrible. Just a lime green color everywhere and brown underneath. The weather is either lots of rain or 90+ degrees with 70% humidity. We are in full on survival mode right now until better weather comes. I do wonder if the propiconazol application did something to the color of the lawn.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed a little higher 3.25". Lime green and disease are everywhere. Thinking about buying some 7-0-0 green effect or something else for spraying iron.


----------



## bosox_5

Lime green is turning to yellow with a lot of brown underneath. Mowed at 3.25. I have some sprayable iron in a 15-0-0 coming and I am going to hit the lawn with that and some foliar Azoxy.


----------



## Carlson

Dude I am also in MA and MAN has this summer been brutal so far. I've been having fungus problems like never before. (Although I did get my second fungicide app down a bit late)...

Did you get a growth surge from the JG fert you did a couple weeks ago? I put down some of their 10-0-1 organic over the weekend (around 0.3lb/k) and the grass is blowing up! I was hoping for a bit slower between the low dose and slow-release haha


----------



## bosox_5

Carlson said:


> Dude I am also in MA and MAN has this summer been brutal so far. I've been having fungus problems like never before. (Although I did get my second fungicide app down a bit late)...
> 
> Did you get a growth surge from the JG fert you did a couple weeks ago? I put down some of their 10-0-1 organic over the weekend (around 0.3lb/k) and the grass is blowing up! I was hoping for a bit slower between the low dose and slow-release haha


I typically cut the lawn every other day and the growth has been pretty steady, so I haven't really noticed a huge blow up in growth, but the color adjustment I was hoping for just didn't happen. It got a little better for a few days and then right back to the horrid color I am seeing now. You are right that the weather has been terrible for growing grass. Its like a rainforest here. I guess we just try and survive until cooler weather arrives in the fall.


----------



## bosox_5

Sprayed 7-0-0 GreenEffect on the front lawn (6% iron I think) at 8 oz per thousand (40oz total). When I ran out of that I used some 15-0-0 with 6% iron on the side and back yards. That was at 6 oz per thousand. We will see if this helps with the color. Next step will be the azoxy.


----------



## Carlson

I bet it will green up fast with all that iron the little bit of N.


----------



## bosox_5

Carlson said:


> I bet it will green up fast with all that iron the little bit of N.


I hope so. Looking at my (offline) lawn journal from last year, the same thing happened. Then I hit it with to much iron, but it eventually returned to normal. I think it's just this terrible weather we have to wait out.


----------



## bosox_5

Wanted to get a before picture of the splotchy look.


----------



## g-man

Can you do a close up of the yellowish area and the green area?


----------



## bosox_5

g-man said:


> Can you do a close up of the yellowish area and the green area?


Sure can.

Yellow area


Green area


----------



## g-man

That's a fungus. I can't Id it from the images. Is it greasy?


----------



## bosox_5

g-man said:


> That's a fungus. I can't Id it from the images. Is it greasy?


Not greasy at all. I am sure it is a disease, I just don't know which one. I put down Propiconizole in late June (before my vacation to hopefully avoid this entire situation) and this started showing up right after. I assume whatever it is doesn't respond to the MOA. I have some liquid Azoxy I might try, or just let it ride and save the chems.

Just came in from a cut at 3.25"


----------



## g-man

I was thinking PB. Azoxy would be a good one at curative rates since it covers a lot of fungus.


----------



## bosox_5

Alright. I sprayed Azoxy at .77oz (max rate) in the front and side and .4oz in the backyard (less disease in the backyard and I ran out). None on the far side of the house where I don't see any issues. Threw in some Bifen (.5 oz) just for fun. Used a NIS. I also just noticed that I am not a TLF member anymore so I re-upped my yearly subscription. I miss being blue.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3.25". Lawn still looks like crap. Just being patient now.


----------



## bosox_5

I tried to match the light from the previous picture but the light patches look darker today, so that's nice.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again at 3.25". I really need my string trimmer back from repair…


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at the 3.25". Brought out the old gas trimmer (that I hate because of the curved neck). Color is coming back but there are definitely spots that look dead from the heat/disease. Cooler temps are here for a few days. This was mow #30 I think


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3.25". Lawn looks like it could use another shot of 15-0-0 with 6% iron foliar. Might try and give it 4 oz per 1000 on Wednesday. Also started thinking about getting my fall urea. Also thinking about aerating and putting prodiamine down. That might be late august


----------



## bosox_5

Its rained 3.25" today and yesterday but I got a mow in between the raindrops. at 3.25"


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again at 3.25". Color is back after some rain and cooler weather. Heat index is back at 103 today.


----------



## bosox_5

Lowered the HOC to 3". Always amazed at how many clippings are mulched onto the lawn every time I lower the HOC by as little as .25"


----------



## bosox_5

Final note on the disease from early last month. The Azoxy, N, Fe cocktail seemed to even things out. Thank you @g-man for the help.


----------



## bosox_5

Went down to bay state pet and garden in taunton and ordered three 50 lbs. bags of 46-0-0. Last year they just had them in stock, but whatever. Probably start the fert blitz next week.


----------



## Buddy

bosox_5 said:


> Went down to bay state pet and garden in taunton and ordered three 50 lbs. bags of 46-0-0. Last year they just had them in stock, but whatever. Probably start the fert blitz next week.


Did they say how long until they arrive? What is the going rate now? I haven't bought any in a few years as I've had some supply left over.


----------



## bosox_5

Buddy said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went down to bay state pet and garden in taunton and ordered three 50 lbs. bags of 46-0-0. Last year they just had them in stock, but whatever. Probably start the fert blitz next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say how long until they arrive? What is the going rate now? I haven't bought any in a few years as I've had some supply left over.
Click to expand...

$29 a bag. They get their deliveries on Thursdays. If I was feeling up to it, I bet I could have gone to Ventura's down the street and got it a little cheaper, but I was feeling lazy.


----------



## Wiley

bosox_5 said:


> Mowed again at 3.25". Color is back after some rain and cooler weather. Heat index is back at 103 today.


Looking mighty fine there!


----------



## Buddy

bosox_5 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went down to bay state pet and garden in taunton and ordered three 50 lbs. bags of 46-0-0. Last year they just had them in stock, but whatever. Probably start the fert blitz next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say how long until they arrive? What is the going rate now? I haven't bought any in a few years as I've had some supply left over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $29 a bag. They get their deliveries on Thursdays. If I was feeling up to it, I bet I could have gone to Ventura's down the street and got it a little cheaper, but I was feeling lazy.
Click to expand...

Oh yes that's where I've gone Ventura's not bay state.


----------



## bosox_5

Thank you @Wiley . Mowed again today at 3". Went out to blow the clippings and the ego blower did the stupid thing with the battery going red. This happened all the time with the string trimmer and is the reason it's in the shop. Now it's doing it with the blower which means it's a batter issue not a tool issue. Going to be calling customer support again tomorrow with the update and try and get the trimmer back and a new battery sent out.

Update:
EGO customer support is sending a new battery. Just need to get my trimmer back now.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Started to rain halfway through. Finished up in the rain. I want to aerate today, but that might have to wait until tomorrow if these thunderstorms keep rolling through


----------



## bosox_5

Screw it.. I aerated. Really went to town with the pull behind and a lot of weight on it. Rain seems to have moved past but at least the humidity is still here (90 degrees 79 degree dew point).


----------



## bosox_5

Been watering with the traveling orbit sprinkler hoping to break up the cores. Mowed at 3". Lawn is recovering nicely. Can't wait to get my shipment of urea and start blitzing the lawn.


----------



## bosox_5

Sprayed the lawn. Section A is the front (approx 4500 ft2), B is the north side yard (6500), C is the east facing back (6500), D is the shaded southern section (1500).

Prodiamine: 24 grams in section A, 0 in section B, 44 in C and D combined 
15-0-0 with 6% iron: 4 oz per 1000 across whole lawn 
Bifen: 1oz per 1000 in sections B, C, and D. None in section A


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Rain tonight and tomorrow to water in all the stuff I sprayed this afternoon


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Edged with my trimmer. I hope the lawn drys out so I can do round one of Urea today before the storm tomorrow.


----------



## bosox_5

25lbs of 46-0-0 across all 19k. .6# of N


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Need to get the trimmer out. Hurricane only brought .89" of rain yesterday.


----------



## thin_concrete

Looks amazing! Hoping my lawn looks half as good after my overseed!


----------



## bosox_5

thin_concrete said:


> Looks amazing! Hoping my lawn looks half as after my overseed!


Thank you. There is a lot of information on this forum and the people are very helpful.


----------



## bosox_5

God Damnit Amazon. Hire a driver who can hit the driveway please...

https://video.nest.com/clip/514f7a6a964d4292b92c06f1bde522f8.mp4


----------



## Liquidstone

Oh my lord. What the hell did I just watch? That guy needs to be doing something different. That was awful.


----------



## Chris LI

Liquidstone said:


> Oh my lord. What the hell did I just watch? That guy needs to be doing something different. That was awful.


The FedEx guy driving by must have been cursing him out and saying that idiot is an embarrassment to the business! :wacko:

Hopefully, you had no lawn carnage.


----------



## bosox_5

As for the damage, it wasn't great. After getting over 2" of rain night before the ground was quiet soft. He left some pretty large ruts (maybe 3/4" in the best places to 1.5" in the worst). Yesterday I went out with a shovel and tried to lift up the turf and then watered the crap out of it. I am hoping it won't just collapse back into the ruts.

I dug up a spot today that looked all dried out thinking there was a big rock under there (there was one a few feet over a couple of years ago. Turns out there were some smaller rocks, but nothing I that would cause a massive drying out. After filling it back up and replacing the sod and putting some seed down, I realized that the f'ing engine of the Amazon driver would have been right over that spot and it burned the lawn.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". The spot I dug out is going to be a problem


----------



## Chris LI

I feel for you. I've had to fix ruts on my ballfields after vans, 12 ton dually cherry pickers, etc., have caused ruts or been buried (yes, the cherry picker). Also, my BIL buried the RV in my front yard after a 3-5" deluge (in my journal).

The point is that I've learned a few things:

1. It sucks, but it's not impossible to repair without making a big project out of it. 
2. Try not to lift it; it tends to fall back down
3. Best technique is to tamp or roll from the outside edge of the ridge and work you way just over the ridge, while it's wet. If it is dry, rewet the area to saturate it. Leave the depression in the center alone, but try to push down the high spots caused by the rut.
4. Rinse, and repeat, so to speak (meaning, it may take a few attempts over a few days to massage it back into place.
5. Try to be patient. It will take some time to recover, but it will. As infuriating as it is to look at it, water (and soil, to some extent) seeks it's level over time. Add some Milo medicine.
6. After some time, maybe a spot core aereation with sand topdressing can help with stabilizing it, for future idiot drivers.

Unfortunately, I always seem to have to fix mistakes made by others, but I'm getting better at it.


----------



## bosox_5

@Chris LI Thanks. I'll try to remain patient. I think I will have to add some soil to that spot at some point just to level it out. Here are some pictures.

Damage:


Front Yard


Back Yard


----------



## bosox_5

Cut at 3", trimmed and a quick blow job. I have been watering my little Amazon hole 3 times a day by hand just to keep the seeds wet.


----------



## bosox_5

mowed at 3". I see a lot of disease spots out there again. the 90+ degrees and 70% humidity last week didn't help. I am out of Azoxy and Propi, so I am hoping it will just grow out with the additional nitrogen that is getting thrown down now.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". My Amazon hole is showing new seedlings.


----------



## bosox_5

Cut the lawn at 3". Trimmed all the edges and then dropped 25lbs of 46-0-0. .68# of N across the lawn


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Cut the lawn again. 3". Its been 4 days of rain and you can tell. There appears to be either dollar spot or some fertilizer burn out there. Either way, I expect it to clear up with water, cool temps, and more fertilizer in the next weeks.


----------



## Chris LI

How is the Amazon idiot spot healing?


----------



## bosox_5

Still a depression there, but the grass has filled in and the new seedlings are doing well. I'll try and get a picture later today


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I really like the curved cut look around the deck. Grass is looking on point.


----------



## bosox_5

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I really like the curved cut look around the deck. Grass is looking on point.


Thank you. I have to keep changing those mowing patterns!


----------



## bosox_5

Sorry it took me a while, here is a picture of the Amazon spot. It is still a low spot, but the grass is filling in nicely


----------



## bosox_5

Also cut the lawn at 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Next round of the fall blitz going down before some rain tonight. 25lbs of 46-0-0 across all 19k. .6# of N. Also got a cut in at 3"


----------



## bosox_5

It's been raining the last few days. Got a cut in at 3". Leaves are starting to fall


----------



## thin_concrete

I laid seed down a couple weeks ago and the leaves are already coming down! It's so much easier to rake when you can just go at it without having to be careful.


----------



## bosox_5

Cut at 3". Color is really coming back with the lower temps


----------



## Chris LI

How long do you plan on maintaining 3" HOC?


----------



## bosox_5

Until mid November when I start putting up my ice rink. That's when the tractor gets winterized and I use a push mower (mostly to get the leaves). Then it will be around 2"


----------



## Chris LI

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## bosox_5

Cut at 3" again.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". Trimmed the edges as well


----------



## bosox_5

Put down another 25 lbs of Urea. .68 pounds of N per 1000.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3"


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 3". I was going to take pictures but then Notre Dame lost so I lost the will to live there for a bit, but then the Red Sox won, so we are back. Patriots game tomorrow may kill me


----------



## bosox_5

Lowered the cut to 2.75". I moved the scalp wheels way up on the tractor to keep them from digging into the ground when I turn around, but (shocking) I am now scalping a few spots. I might move them back.

Side Yard:


Front:


Back:


----------



## g-man

It looks ready for the rink.


----------



## bosox_5

g-man said:


> It looks ready for the rink.


We are about a month away.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again to clean up some of the clipping that were left behind last time.


----------



## bosox_5

Fall lime went down. 8 40 pound bags (about 17lb per 1000).


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 2.75". Hit the grounding rod near the telephone pole so I had to sharpen and change out the blades. Here come the leaves


----------



## bosox_5

Dropped another round of Urea. .68lbs of N per 1000.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 2.75". Got the trimmer and blower out. Leaves are going to start coming out all the time now. Also was reminded that I hate the Houston Astros.


----------



## bosox_5

Spotted this guy in the backyard this morning





Mowed at 2.5"


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed all the leaves at 2.5"

Found this guy today


----------



## bosox_5

mowed the leaves again at 2.5"


----------



## bosox_5

Last N app of the year. .68lbs. Ice rink construction will probably start in about two weeks.


----------



## bosox_5

Spent the day cleaning up from the nor'easter. No power for 26 hours, two down trees, and a lot of leaves. My neighbor brought the chainsaw and we cleaned up the trees, much mowed all the leaves, then took the blower and tried to clear the sawdust and leftovers. Changed the oil in the generator and drained the carb and the fuel tank. Use one full propane tank and 5 gallons of gas (about 20 hours of runtime). Just a huge PITA.


----------



## bosox_5

Growth has really slowed down even though we are still having days in the 60s. Mowed again at 2.5" but mostly to clean up more leaves.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed at 2.5". Probably cut 1/4" off. Chopped up the leaves. Mower is having a hard time starting. Doesn't appear to be the battery, seems like a choke issue.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed again. The leaves are falling so fast I can't even tell that I mowed the lawn. Maybe .25" of top growth. 2.5"


----------



## bosox_5

Double mow of the leaves. 2.5". 1.26" of rain and wind yesterday made for quiet the cleanup today


----------



## bosox_5

Just keep mowing leaves. Will probably take the deck off the mower and winterize it today. Any leaf mulching from here on out will be with the 21" self propelled.


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed all the leaves with the push mower. It does a great job of mulching (better than the tractor).


----------

